# Refrigerant Stop Leak



## collinscooling (Dec 20, 2014)

I was wondering what your thoughts on the stop leak additive that seems to be more readily available? <br>I would only use it in an extreme case but I am concerned with compressor failure <br>


----------



## Bobelectric (Aug 10, 2010)

I'd be worried about the effects on the TXV,And other metering devices.


----------



## heatingrepairchicago (Nov 8, 2014)

the stuff works for me 9 out of 10 times. just be careful with the systems you put the stuff into. weak compressors, bad coils etc should just be replaced. never inject on a system that leaks faster than two weeks below freezing psi/temps it will be a waste of time and money.


----------



## coldairpros (Dec 31, 2014)

I have only used it a couple of times and haven't had a problem yet, however my major concern is the same as Bob when it comes to metering devices/TXV

A/C Tampa A/C Clearwater


----------

